# Best way to glue up an end table with angled legs



## bwad40 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello,

I am planning on building this table for my wife for a house warming gift. I have two questions: First, what are these type of legs called? And second, does anyone know of a good way to glue this up? I was thinking about using biscuit joints but I am not sure if that is the best way to go. Possibly get the Kreg jig out but I want that to be a last resort.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

My Porter Cable biscuit joiner would handle this, but you will need to be able to adjust the face so that you are cutting at 45 degrees (for the aprons) and 135 degrees (for the legs), and you'll probably want to make a jig to hold the leg in position. Make sure that the biscuits won't intersect within the legs, so offset the biscuits for the front aprons from the ones for the side aprons. Depending on how thick your leg stock is, you might try to double up the biscuits too. Kreg pocket screws would work too, or you could (since there are no drawers) make up a custom glue block for the inside of each corner. You might try mocking up a single joint full size, but with abbreviated parts (not full length) and see which works best.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I recommend mortise and tenon or dowels. I would also make those legs a bit thicker, like 2×2 in order to do your joinery.

I wouldn't ever trust biscuits for joinery of this type.

Pocket screws - don't get me started…...;-) one of the weakest joints - frame a panel doors only!

I would use screws and plugs before either of the previous them.


----------



## bwad40 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. Good info and I will take it all into consideration.


----------

